# Extremely Heavy Bleeding



## Mrs Kimmy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all 

Its my first post on here although I've been following everyone's threads for a while and it's been really helpful to read other peoples stories.

Anyway, I'm in the 2ww after our first attempt with ICSI, my test at the hospital is on Monday.  4 days ago I started bleeding and phoned the hospital who said its more than likely my period that has come a little early and very unlikey that I would be pregnant   but to still come in for the tests to make sure.  I wanted to know if anyone else has had a similar experience to myself as its quite worrying!  Its not just like a period, the pain is quite bad (painkillers not helping) and the bleeding is like nothing I have ever experienced before, its non-stop and 'torrent' like - sorry if thats too much information!  I have a hydro on my right hand-side which was drained during ec (unable to remove with surgery) and not sure if this has added to it?

Suppose I'm just after a bit of piece of mind - has anyone else ever had this and is it normal...?  That's my main concern, but although I've resided myself to the fact that our attempt hasn't worked, has anyone else had similar to me and had a positive?

Thanks xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry hunny, not sure.
I have heard of women bleeding and still being pregnant.

Didn't want to read and run HUGS    and hopefully all will be fine   and someone more knowledgeable will come along soon and answer your question    xx


----------



## Mrs Kimmy (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks hun, other people have told me the same but not holding out much hope at the moment, just more worried about whats happening.  Thank you for your reply xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Mrs Kimmy

I have just had my 3rd round of ICSI and on cycles 1 & 2 and bled 6dp5dt. This cycle was no different. I had tested beofre I started to bleed and got a BFN, however I tested on the saturday and got a very faint line, then tested on OTD and got a darker line- still didnt believe it and used a clear blue digital and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks. So i bled from 6dp5dt until 9dp5dt. I am still very cautious and not allowing myslef to get to excited, but I still have my BFP. Hoping you do too   

x


----------



## Mrs Kimmy (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks it's good to know people do get good news from such a worrying time.

I did a test 2 days before I started bleeding out of curiosity, probably far too early and was BFN, started bleeding 11dp3dt (Tues this week), and its been awful, easing up a lot today though thank god!  Gone from a flood to practically nothing overnight - sorry if TMI!  

It's now exactly 2weeks since ET, and have my test at the hospital on Monday.  It feels too much like a really bad period (the worst ever!) although it did start 2 or 3 days earlier than it should have, but not getting hopes up.  If I do get good news it will be the biggest shock of my life!

I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

If its 2 weeks from ET today ... why dont you do a pregnancy test hun?


----------



## Mrs Kimmy (Jun 30, 2010)

Just did, it was BFN again.  I wasn't expecting it to show anything though x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry hun x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry it was bfn


----------

